# Ridley Noah RS



## Thrasher007

Anyone has had any experience with the Ridley Noah RS, if so, please share your thoughts on it. Any feed back will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Capt.Canuck

Wrong forum?


----------



## dermur

Seems like there's no Ridley section on the Manufacturer's forums.

I got a 2011 Ridley Noah RS about a month back. Very happy with it.

A lot of the components such as wheels, brakes, saddle, bars are own brand (4za) but very good nonetheless.

I was a little surprised that the cassette was Shimano 105 given that the rest of the group set was Ultegra but it's hardly something that I'd notice. Either way, I swapped it out with a spare Ultegra cassette that I had which has a slight lower ratio (23-11) than the 105 (25-12).

Frame is beautiful - it really isn't as heavy as some people make out...I've got a Focus Izalco and there's not much between them. Put it this way...until I can say that I can't afford to lose half a kilo in body weight I'm not going to be losing sleep about a few extra grams on by bike frame.

Now I don't know how much of the marketing blurb was floating around in my brain when I was riding it the first few times but it really does seem to cope amazingly well with headwinds. I was riding into headwinds 5-6kmph faster than when on my Izalco. Was the magic fork sucking the wind away from me or was I just pedalling faster?

The handlebars are deep which is pretty clever - they allow you to ride in relative comfort in a relaxed position but if you get down in the drops you can really get low and "aero".

I like my Ridley!


----------



## thumper8888

got 2009 Noah. Love it, but it's stiff as a rock.
with full Dura-Ace 7900 and Reynolds 66 tubies on it it weights 16.1
Lighter pedals than Keos, a lighter saddle than a mid-grade fizik and lighter bar and stem would get it down to the UCI probably. weight no issue.


----------

